# 2007 Week 2 - Pets



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)




----------



## AZfiddler_1996 (Jul 13, 2005)

*PICTURE COMPETITION WEEK 2

Please post your best PET picture in this thread and it will be moved to here:

*

http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p157/AZfiddler_1996/2007 Week 2 - Pets/


----------



## X3MTM (Apr 18, 2006)

heres is my other capuchine


----------



## ohiogsp (Feb 24, 2006)




----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

X3MTM,

I've moved your picture from the Show category to the Pets category for Week 2 as you already used your one entry in the Show category last week.

Terry


----------



## littlestar (May 11, 2005)

This is Sam, coming in for a landing.

Sam


----------



## Becca199212 (May 10, 2007)

Would you please remove the photo I entered from here so I can change it? Or will I have to wait till next week?


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

Becca199212 said:


> Would you please remove the photo I entered from here so I can change it? Or will I have to wait till next week?


Just submit the replacement picture and note that it is replacing your original submission. 

Terry


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

Here's Dudley and Moe Playing Keep Away...


----------



## Margarret (May 3, 2007)

*Ducky*

Ducky is looking at all the yummy berries around her.


----------



## mr squeaks (Apr 14, 2005)

YIKES, Pete! How do you keep poops off that lovely upholstery????  

Or, were covers removed for picture purposes???  

Shi


----------



## Pete Jasinski (Jan 2, 2005)

mr squeaks said:


> YIKES, Pete! How do you keep poops off that lovely upholstery????
> 
> Or, were covers removed for picture purposes???
> 
> Shi


No covers, just lots of paper towels and poop off


----------



## A_Smith (Aug 8, 2006)

*My first bath*

One of my babys enjoying his/her first bath.


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*"spunky"*

If you are not careful..."Spunky" will slap you silly if you dare get near his master....in this case Mr. Carson Inch...one of the staff at Smith Family Lofts...whose job it is to make sure, that all is well at the home front. Carson here and little "Spunky" seem to have "Bonded" in that you will get "Smacked" good and hard if you try to touch either of them, while Carson is tending to the 2007 YB team at Smith Family Lofts USA !!  

Spunky's color pattern is attributed to his 14 generations of inbreeding... as there are NO white birds anywhere in the family tree to be found....


----------



## SmithFamilyLoft (Nov 22, 2004)

*"Spunky" Family Tree*

PS.

For the racing fanciers...here are the most recent ancestors...(4 generations) to provide his complete 14 generations of recorded ancestry would require many (about 32 more pages) ....the point is he is descended from European Royalty.... 

Pedigree Of 07 PR4 Ripple x Olympia Princess = "Spunky" 
Sex Cock 

Parents Grandparents Great Grandparents Great Great Grandparents 
"MR. RIPPLE" IF 03 YORK 905 Red Velvet "SILVER BOY'S FRILL COCK" AU 02 GFL 720 SILVER Foundation Cock at SFL USA. "SILVER BOY" NL 9410378-94 SILVER 1/2069, 18/708, 27/864, 31/467 Was the last pre-1995 Key Ludo breeding cock in United States. Mike Ganus partner Andy Skwiat bred 35 equal 1st Place Winners!! As of 2006. Sire to SFL USA "Silver Boy's Frill Hen " & "Silver Boy's Frill Cock". "LATE RODE 430" NL 8926430-89 RC 
DONKER 92 NL 9207592-92 Black Check 
"FAVORITE" NL 1693324-97 RED "SILVER BOY" NL 9410378-94 SILVER 
"DE JUF" NL 9467866-94 Red. 
"OLYMPIA PRINCESS" AU 02 GFL 609 Red Velvet Foundation Hen at SFL - USA. Daughter of VOS 77 and OLYMPIA QUEEN or as Ludo would say VAAL OLYMPIA. CH "VOS 77" NL 9410377-94 Red Velvet Top 15 Golden Crack Champion 96' -97'-98', 1/2069, 2/1883, 2/1981, 6/2404, 12/7164, 46/7514, 43/2553, 65/2958, 67/1908, 74/2796, 97/3919, also sire to more then 20 1st place winners as of 2002. "LATE RODE 430" NL 8926430-89 RC 
DONKER 92 NL 9207592-92 Black Check 
"OLYMPIA QUEEN" NL 7070532-94 SILVER Ludo referred to as "VAAL OLYMPIA" 5/864, 52/4327, 83/3528, 63/2735 Dam of 8+ 1st Place Winners, GrDam 1st Nat. Full Sister to LATE RODE 430. VALE 70 NL 8414670-84 SILVER 
DUIVEN 38 NL 8662338-86 CWft 
"OLYMPIA PRINCESS" AU 02 GFL 609 Red Velvet Foundation Hen at SFL - USA. Daughter of VOS 77 and OLYMPIA QUEEN or as Ludo would say VAAL OLYMPIA. Champion "VOS 77" NL 9410377-94 Red Velvet Top 15 Golden Crack Champion 96' -97'-98', 1/2069, 2/1883, 2/1981, 6/2404, 12/7164, 46/7514, 43/2553, 65/2958, 67/1908, 74/2796, 97/3919, also sire to more then 20 1st place winners as of 2002. "LATE RODE 430" NL 8926430-89 RC Sire to outstanding racers and breeders for Ludo, RED DEVIL, VOS 77, SILVER BOY, DOUBLE GOLD. Top breeder for Ludo, As of 2002 more then 25 1st place winners. The base of four generations for Ludo Claessens, Mike Ganus referred to him as "One in a Billion, a Super" VALE 70 NL 8414670-84 SILVER 
DUIVEN 38 NL 8662338-86 CWft 
DONKER 92 NL 9207592-92 Black Check 4TH/ 2898b (equal 1st) "VOS 54" NL 9014054-90 Red Velvet. 
"WITPENNEKE 130" NL 8885130-88 CWft 
"OLYMPIA QUEEN" NL 7070532-94 SILVER Ludo referred to as "VAAL OLYMPIA" 5/864, 52/4327, 83/3528, 63/2735 Dam of 8+ 1st Place Winners, GrDam 1st Nat. Full Sister to LATE RODE 430. VALE 70 NL 8414670-84 SILVER "OLD VALE" NL 8215657-82 
FOUNDATION HEN NL 8215668-82 
DUIVEN 38 NL 8662338-86 CWft STUD TOPPER BELG 6627809-71 CWft 
CRACK 33 NL 7976133-79


----------



## TAWhatley (Mar 6, 2001)

*Week 2 - Pets Now Open For Voting*

http://s127.photobucket.com/albums/p157/AZfiddler_1996/2007 Week 2 - Pets/

Terry


----------

